# Is It Time For A New Watch Photo Competition ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any idea's for a theme ?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

watch photo comp ... excellent idea Roy .... I'm in









here's a couple of theme ideas

1. "The Time, The Place"









2. "Watch this Space"









3. "Strap it on baby"







....







.....









gravedodger


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

"Watch in Nature"


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Watches you've sold only to regret?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Yes you can count me in for another go. Don't know about particular theme, just stick to an unusual setting with a suitable title as before.

MIKE..


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Watches and Beer!









Acknowledgement to docd on TZ-UK who started the thread there


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Good idea Roy, I bet the standard will be better than ever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Mine won't!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Roy said:


> Any idea's for a theme ?


How about "People with Orange Zeniths" or "Who's got the most speedmasters?"

Only chance I'll have of winning.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

why don't Roy shows us his personal collection?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not have one, the other forum members are wearing my collection.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

besides the quartz...

we're 2


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Deal me in.


----------

